# Face paint



## strutlife (Jan 23, 2014)

I will admit that most of the time, whether it be duck or turkey hunting I will have face paint on. I wore it for 8 1/2 in the military. So, no big deal to me. If it gives me an advantage, then it done its job. However, right now I am watching "The Hunting Show" on the Pursuit Channel and this dude literally looks like a CLOWN. He has his lips blackened just like a clown would have red on his face. Then he commences to say that he was warm and dry and did you know why he was warm and dry? Cause he got his Frogg Toggs on. Really. It's not raining and if it was those Frogg Toggs would probly be leaking.


----------



## CWbandit6 (Jan 23, 2014)

not a fan of face paint. keep your head down and stay still. im only 24 and "back in the day" it wasn't even in anybody's blind bag.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 23, 2014)

I wear it because my glasses fog up when I wear a facemask. I agree tombo martin on buck commander usually looks crazy with his face paint designs. I just smear mine on no design to it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2014)

Keep your head down.


----------



## Greentree (Jan 23, 2014)

i get a kick out of the duck commander look a like contests at the ramps, stores, and eating joints around


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2014)

Like blowing a duck call most can not but they got a call around the neck and bands from ebay.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 23, 2014)

I know a guy now he looks like some old rock star the way he dose his paint.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 23, 2014)

Sometimes i paint my face if im hunting out of the layout boat....but usually i just wear a facemask 

But other than that...waste of time...


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2014)

triton196 said:


> I wear it because my glasses fog up when I wear a facemask. I agree tombo martin on buck commander usually looks crazy with his face paint designs. I just smear mine on no design to it.



Face masks will fog glasses in one breath.  Every time.  Face paint is just simply a better option to masks.  unless it is hot turkey season or bow season.  Then when you need to wipe sweat, the paint is not the way to go.  
I will continue to use paint over masks when weather allows.  I do not care if you laugh at the idea.  Not every one is trying to copy a TV show.  Not every one is concerned with what others think,  they just think for themselves.  Unlikely I know, but it happens.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 23, 2014)

Never saw folks wear face paint duck hunting until relatively recently.  I don't, never have, probably never will and it ain't never hurt my duck hunting.  Keep your face down.....


----------



## FOD (Jan 23, 2014)

head down and hat brim low,facemask sometimes.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a facemask guy and haven't ever tried the face paint, but I have a question. I keep hearing "keep your face down". How do you ever see the ducks in time if you aren't looking for them? My eyes are always up and scanning so I know when the birds are coming.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 23, 2014)

Amen to the glasses getting fogged up!!!! Not to mention Rollin or walkin back to the truck, you look like a total duck killin machine with the paint on!!!!


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jan 23, 2014)

To much time is spent worrying what the other guy is doing. If you want to put on some "war paint" then go for it. But if you want to be a real man grab a handful of cold mud and smear that all over your face.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 23, 2014)

ebrauns23 said:


> To much time is spent worrying what the other guy is doing. If you want to put on some "war paint" then go for it. But if you want to be a real man grab a handful of cold mud and smear that all over your face.



I've thought about that. Only person I've seen that's man enough for that kinda paint is Rambo. And he's a killin machine!!!


----------



## Greentree (Jan 23, 2014)

obadiah said:


> I'm a facemask guy and haven't ever tried the face paint, but I have a question. I keep hearing "keep your face down". How do you ever see the ducks in time if you aren't looking for them? My eyes are always up and scanning so I know when the birds are coming.



when ducks are working there is no reason to be looking right up at them. only the caller(s)/shot caller need to be watching them that closely. and generally if youre the one blowin the whistle and callin the shot then you know when to look and how to look. if youre just a gun in the group then you better have your face down with us. looking for ducks period and staring up at working ducks is different.


----------



## willh (Jan 23, 2014)

i'm a face paint man and have been that way for a while ,if more of you would try it and not worry what other people think you'll prob go home with a few more birds


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2014)

I have duck hunted for 52 going on 53 years now. I have painted my face when I was in an Infantry unit because that's what we did. The Army does not paint their faces unless it is some spec ops unit. When I started  duck hunting if you moved or looked up while the birds were working the decoys you would get a tongue lashing at the least and the second time some body might reach over and get your attention another way. Face painting was only done by Bow hunters for years. I have shot ducks in a pair of blue jeans and a brown Jacket. Face painting is a fade. You do not need it. But if your gona do it good for you.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 23, 2014)

Duck dynasty premiered the spring of 2012.......

I have never been comfortable wearing a face mask......I just can't get used to wearing one......it interferes with mounting the call to my lips.......and most of all when I spit my tobacco...... As much head movement scanning the sky for birds......especially when i have a heavy jacket on and it's zipped up to my neck.....the thing never stays into place....I'm always having to adjust it....I tried the ones that are the stretch kind that molds to your face........that really drove me crazy.....

I have been putting on the war paint now for about 12 or 15 years.....is it necessary?????maybe yes....maybe no....I think it really helps on sunny days.....maybe not that necessary for dull overcast days....

I will tell you this much.......I keep 2 face masks in my boat at all times....when you hunt with me I will politely ask you to either wear a face mask or put on the war paint....

As hunters......we sometimes do not give our prey enough credit......a ducks best defense is it's eye site.....I truly believe that a duck can easily spot a uncovered head poking up through the blind material......I don't own a piece of camo that has a white tint to it.....

As far as I travel to duck hunt.....right or wrong.....I am not going to take a chance of an uncovered face spoiling a chance at getting a shot at a bird......

Btw......I could care less about the comments or jokes that are thrown my way......I am a firm believer......if it does not affect or harm the people that I am around.....then everything is just fine and dandy.......

There's one guy that has been hunting with me several times this year.....as a matter of fact he is the one holding up the widegon in the pic from my closing out the coastal zone pictures post.....he puts on that same design every time......we have fun with it......me.....I just smear it on.

I love this forum where a mans opinion can be posted and commented on ethically......90 percent of the topics posted on gon would not last 5 seconds on some forums without the op or others posts getting bashed and cussed out....

Thank you moderators.......keep up the good work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> Duck dynasty premiered the spring of 2012.......
> 
> I have never been comfortable wearing a face mask......I just can't get used to wearing one......it interferes with mounting the call to my lips.......and most of all when I spit my tobacco...... As much head movement scanning the sky for birds......especially when i have a heavy jacket on and it's zipped up to my neck.....the thing never stays into place....I'm always having to adjust it....I tried the ones that are the stretch kind that molds to your face........that really drove me crazy.....
> 
> ...



Great post.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 24, 2014)

*Great post X2*



tebigcountry said:


> Duck dynasty premiered the spring of 2012.......
> 
> I have never been comfortable wearing a face mask......I just can't get used to wearing one......it interferes with mounting the call to my lips.......and most of all when I spit my tobacco...... As much head movement scanning the sky for birds......especially when i have a heavy jacket on and it's zipped up to my neck.....the thing never stays into place....I'm always having to adjust it....I tried the ones that are the stretch kind that molds to your face........that really drove me crazy.....
> 
> ...



It only took me a couple of times having my glasses fog up at the exact wrong moment for me to drop the face mask and go with the war paint. I do the bird calling and shot calling most of the time so I'm looking. 

It wasn't always as easy to find war paint Old Sarge Military Surplus on Buford Hwy used to be my go to place to get it. Back then it was green and more green and every once in a while they had black  I hunt mostly 3 acre or smaller areas and try and get as close to where the birds want to be as I can. Birds in general have eyesight we can't even fathom. A biologist once told me ducks see like they are looking through 10x binoculars compared to us.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 24, 2014)

I will use paint on warmer days and i don't care what anyone thinks. I will not wear a facemask at anytime. When it is cold enough i will wear a neck geiter and pull it up over my face when ducks start flying. Let me share a littke something i have noticed. We were hunting a couple of weeks ago and a buddy was looking for a cripple across the swamp. His dark camo blended in with the brush but that white face was shining bright in the sun. I don't think that will flare ducks but what i think is they can key in on that face sticking out and then pick out movement associated with it that they might not otherwise notice. That is pure opinion though. Now i don't get into all the disigns but i will knock the glare off.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 24, 2014)

I hunt with 2 buddies and I do the calling.  I feel like I need to see the birds just so I can watch and learn so I don't usually keep my head down until the birds are right on top of us.  We try to build a temporary blind and get brushed in as best we can, but I still don't want my pale face glaring from out of the brush.  I use a burnt cork to darken my face.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 24, 2014)

I use it when everyone ether has it or a face mask on. But when no one else has it or a mask  on I don't cause what would it help if I'm the only one with it on. But I do think it helps.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 24, 2014)

Some of those dopes on T.V must have a make up artist "fix them up" before the shows.  

I'm still a face mask kinda hunter.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't use face paint just because I got a face mask, but a little tip for the guys that do.  If you burn the end of your wifes wine cork and stick it in a zip lock it works better and is alot easier to get off.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 24, 2014)

We wear it. If you show up to hunt with me you better have face paint or a mask. 

We don't have the luxury of hunting out of pits. Generally in a pit, one or two guys are doing the looking and calling, everyone else keeps their head down. 

We hunt farm ponds, one white face will flare our ducks and geese. Plus I hunt with a lot of kids and newbies. I want every possible opportunity to shoot, so I tell them to cover that face!


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 24, 2014)

I hate that it's directly correlated to being "that guy", but it is what it is. 

For those of you who don't put it in on as soon as you get out of bed and/or don't pretend your face is a Picasso paint canvas -- golf clap for you. I'll gladly hunt with you anytime.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 24, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> I hate that it's directly correlated to being "that guy", but it is what it is.
> 
> For those of you who don't put it in on as soon as you get out of bed and/or don't pretend your face is a Picasso paint canvas -- golf clap for you. I'll gladly hunt with you anytime.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 24, 2014)

How do you keep the flash from your oaklys from Flarein birds? They shine more than your face.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 24, 2014)

killer elite said:


> How do you keep the flash from your oaklys from Flarein birds? They shine more than your face.



There's ya problem right there you gotta get them there new camo costas ..... In all seriousness I attempt to only wear mine on the boat ride back to the ramp.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 24, 2014)

killer elite said:


> How do you keep the flash from your oaklys from Flarein birds? They shine more than your face.



You can take a real fine grit sandpaper and knock the shine right off your Oakleys.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 24, 2014)

3/4 mask for me attached to a hat. It's a trend that I think is quite ridiculous. 

Never once did I see face paint on a guy until a few years ago and we use to hunt all over FL for many years. Back when haydel calls were the only ones I ever heard of in LA and duck commander was only famous among duck hunters here for their videos.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 24, 2014)

killer elite said:


> How do you keep the flash from your oaklys from Flarein birds? They shine more than your face.



I wear and keep in the boat amber and grey safety glasses that I supply for my employees.......no glare at all from them.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys its hunting. Everybody has their own style or approach to hunting. Everybody who hunts has things they like and dislike. If a man wants to paint his face thats his choice. If a man likes a facemask also his choice. Its personal preference. Do what works for you cause all these people stating their opinion won't be in the blind with you.


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 24, 2014)

hrstille said:


> Guys its hunting. Everybody has their own style or approach to hunting. Everybody who hunts has things they like and dislike. If a man wants to paint his face thats his choice. If a man likes a facemask also his choice. Its personal preference. Do what works for you cause all these people stating their opinion won't be in the blind with you.



Well said. At the end of the day, that's all it is.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 24, 2014)

hrstille said:


> Guys its hunting. Everybody has their own style or approach to hunting. Everybody who hunts has things they like and dislike. If a man wants to paint his face thats his choice. If a man likes a facemask also his choice. Its personal preference. Do what works for you cause all these people stating their opinion won't be in the blind with you.



I like this guy right here now.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 24, 2014)

When I was young, the guys that I hunted with and I figured out pretty quick that we flared a lot of birds with the shine on our faces.We didn't know anyone who duck hunted and didn't have anyone to ask questions of. All you have to do is walk away from your set up and look back at it in the sunshine to see your buddy's faces shining like moon beams. We started wearing home made face masks (no innernetz to order anything from back then) and our killing ratio went up dramatically. Then we found Mac's old mail order house and ordered hats with masks built in. It was great!
We would go in Waffle House after a hunt with our motley camo and hats during the old split deer season and guys would ask us what in the world we were hunting. We would drop our masks over our faces and tell them "Ducks". They looked at us like we were from Mars. We got a lot of laughs back then. We kept extra masks in the decoy bag for quests who would come to hunt with us but never had a mask.They smelled rank (the masks, not the quests) and cut your peripheral vision dramatically.
I now use face paint. There are some good ones (I don't know the name) that come in a plastic container that roll out like deodorant. They don't cut your vision and stay in place.
 I WANT to look up. That is what I am there for. I WANT to watch the ducks work, not look at the water, not keep my head down or covered.
Maybe I'm just a born-again newbie. If you see me and my Chessie at the ramp with my face paint, hand painted Frogtog waders and a limit of ThugMaids, snicker my way.
Hope you had a good season.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 24, 2014)

Really...  As long as nobody is putting cat eye green contacts in, it's all good.

lol


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Really...  As long as nobody is putting cat eye green contacts in, it's all good.
> 
> lol



Now that you mention it..for those of you with bright blue eyes, you may want to look into some darker color contacts.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 24, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Really...  As long as nobody is putting cat eye green contacts in, it's all good.
> 
> lol



Smellin me another thread a brewing........I love it.


----------



## tpj070 (Jan 24, 2014)

grow a beard. be a man don't wear makeup.


----------



## con50582 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wore light green and loam for 20 years in the Army.  Still use it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 25, 2014)

killer elite said:


> How do you keep the flash from your oaklys from Flarein birds? They shine more than your face.



Easy........ you don't wear them.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 25, 2014)

Those green/black/brown tubes the military used to give us were easy to apply. However, this new stuff comes off a WHOLE LOT EASIER. That old stuff would bout take a layer of skin off when trying to wash it off.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2014)

injun joe said:


> I WANT to look up. That is what I am there for. I WANT to watch the ducks work, not look at the water, not keep my head down or covered.
> .



I hear ya!  Nothing like watching the birds.  I hunt in holes in the woods.  I have to look up to know where they are coming from.  If I kept my head down, I would only know when to throw the gun up when I heard the splash of a duck land.  
Not to mention the passing woodies that I would never ever get killed if I didnt LOOK at them.  
I only use masks if I have to.  They shift too much.
So, in short, Im that guy.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 25, 2014)

All the ducks that were killed with bright shinny guns. No camo , No face paint. It is all over kill I shot ducks for years with a high blue, Glossy finish 870, with no face paint and an old OD green army field Jacket and a pair of blue jeans.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 25, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All the ducks that were killed with bright shinny guns. No camo , No face paint. It is all over kill I shot ducks for years with a high blue, Glossy finish 870, with no face paint and an old OD green army field Jacket and a pair of blue jeans.



People used to use a horse and wagon to get where they were going to.......... It worked, so does that mean that a modern car is over kill??????

Just because something used to be done a certain way doesn't mean that there is not room for improvement. This is not just about face paint or a way to cut glare but more about doing things only one way because it works. There may be another way that works better......... Daddy used to always tell me there is more than one way to skin a cat!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All the ducks that were killed with bright shinny guns. No camo , No face paint. It is all over kill I shot ducks for years with a high blue, Glossy finish 870, with no face paint and an old OD green army field Jacket and a pair of blue jeans.



You lie.  There is no such thing as "back in the day I used to...."


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 25, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> People used to use a horse and wagon to get where they were going to.......... It worked, so does that mean that a modern car is over kill??????
> 
> Just because something used to be done a certain way doesn't mean that there is not room for improvement. This is not just about face paint or a way to cut glare but more about doing things only one way because it works. There may be another way that works better......... Daddy used to always tell me there is more than one way to skin a cat!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 25, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> You lie.  There is no such thing as "back in the day I used to...."



No No:No No:No No:lie


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jan 26, 2014)

I wear face paint takes a few seconds to smear on ,does it help i dont know but i know it cant hurt cant afford to flare the few ducks in my few public spots


----------



## mattech (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know how much it affects ducks, but I was hunting about 150 yards across from another hunter today. He was on one side of the pond, I was on the other, his camo blended in great, but his face almost glowed it stood out so much. If I could see it that easily that far away, I could only imagine what it would look like for a duck 50 yards out. I've always smerked at face paint and such, but after today my thoughts are a little different.

Really its not about what the minimum it takes to kill an animal, its all the small things together that add up to a big advantage.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

Face paintNo No:


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Face paintNo No:



You might have killed more birds with face paint...


----------



## coloradowalt (Jan 27, 2014)

Not just for duck hunting. Shiny faces make a big difference with late season doves.

Someone earlier said it takes one breath to fog their glasses in a face mask, in my experience it is usually the second breath 

You don't need a tribal pattern to keep the shine down, just cover the high planes on your face. If your face paint needs thinning use your bug juice. 

Its up to the individual whether you use a face mask, face paint, beard or nothing at all. We need to quit picking at folks in our sport. For some reason its seems that the waterfowlers would rather eat their own versus welcoming in new members. Duck Dynasty didn't create sky busting, blind encroachment or inexperienced hunters. I seem to recall the exact same things in the 70s at Iamonia and Miccosukee. People who don't wear face masks or face paint shouldn't feel superiority to those who do. People who have been hunting for "years" shouldn't feel superiority to those who are new. 

Its funny, the pics I have seen posted this year with smiling hunters have been mostly "newbies" with face paint and a couple of ducks. Isn't the reason we all hunt is for the enjoyment? Not saying that things are perfect but its not as dire as everyone seems to make it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You might have killed more birds with face paint...


 Most folks here have never seen that  kind of duck I am holding much less killed one. That is a sea duck AKA known as a black scoter. To bad you missed the hunt  you would have killed some to. We did kill a bunch more and no body had face paint.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Most folks here have never seen that  kind of duck I am holding much less killed one. That is a sea duck AKA known as a  black scoter. To bad you missed the hunt  you would have killed some to. We did kill a bunch more and no body had face paint.



Man I really hate that I missed it.  Go ahead and pencil me in for next year.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2014)

coloradowalt said:


> Not just for duck hunting. Shiny faces make a big difference with late season doves.
> 
> Someone earlier said it takes one breath to fog their glasses in a face mask, in my experience it is usually the second breath
> 
> ...





Like stated above.  Its not always the minimum you can do to be successful.  But when you add all the little things up and then it becomes a Big advantage.  
As for me... I have so few ducks to shoot at that I MUST do everything I can to get an edge.  One duck flaring at a shiny face might be half of what actually gets in range.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 27, 2014)

I wear because I hate wearing a face mask. My personal preference. I do not knock the guy who wears a mask or nothing at all. What I do have a hard time understanding are the people knocking it, but post a picture or have an avatar with a boat with a blind on it, motor covered, etc. I am sure at some point there where guys who knocked on the guys covering their motors. I would think that we all wished we were invisible to game, so why knock the guy who is trying to conceal himself?


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 27, 2014)

Face paint is convenient and it works.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Face paintNo No:



Man, I am surprised you even have on clothes. I thought you would go all natural.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 27, 2014)

I have know idea why people are making such a big deal about face paint. If I think it will help me, I will use it. For example, I walk out to get a dead bird and looked back and my buddy, who has no paint on is shining like crazy. Why not put face paint on? I have killed many birds that have been flying low to the water, so keeping your head down to hide your face is out of the question. Wait, let me guess you can't look then either? 
So, for purposes of hiding from the ducks, I will use face paint. I just simply do not like the face mask while duck hunting. I have a beard so I put enough paint on to cover the shiny spots and that's it. Oh man, is having a beard while duck hunting bad too, I guess I need to shave my beard so I don't look like Phil Robertson?

Another good reason for face paint is the kids love it. If putting on face paint help gets a kid in the woods then the more power to them. 

This is just like the camo issue. I have old camo, but everything my dad bought me when I was young is now, either too small or it has holes in it. I am not going to wear this just so I don't get picked on. 
So what do I do now that I have out grown or wore out my camo? I simply go buy knew camo. I have a lot of drake camo for duck hunting and also a few other name brand camo. I really like the drake waders and there jackets, they really hold up well. 
People get talked about for buying the new style or wearing face paint, but I think certain people are stuck in there ways and cannot see other reasons why people buy the new camo or wear face paint.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

Critter Getter said:


> Man, I am surprised you even have on clothes. I thought you would go all natural.


Did not want anybody laughing


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Like stated above.  Its not always the minimum you can do to be successful.  But when you add all the little things up and then it becomes a Big advantage.
> As for me... I have so few ducks to shoot at that I MUST do everything I can to get an edge.  One duck flaring at a shiny face might be half of what actually gets in range.


This is the best reason I have seen so far in this thread to wear face paint.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like every year there is a thread about face paint. Duck Dynasty started face painting??!! That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard!! My dad would paint our faces up AND tell us to keep our heads down when my brother and I got started. That was 20+ years ago!! I do prefer a mask because I don't like being cold but if I happen to forget the mask you better believe that cold mud will be smeared liberally on my face. Opening morning this year my two hunting partners made me mud my face...the mud was a little chilly...

A mask does fog up my glasses and get in the way of my call. Like I said, I like to stay as warm as possible so I deal with it. I guess if I was more manly I would just paint my face...

Never seen people until very recently with painted faces you say?? Sounds like a bunch of Duck Dynasty newbies on this forum to me......


----------



## andyparm (Jan 28, 2014)

I should also say that my brother and I NEVER EVER kept our heads down because how else were we going to learn how the ducks work if we can't get our eyeballs on them??? Painted faces is what made me the elite duck killing machine that I am today!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2014)

andyparm said:


> I should also say that my brother and I NEVER EVER kept our heads down because how else were we going to learn how the ducks work if we can't get our eyeballs on them??? Painted faces is what made me the elite duck killing machine that I am today!


Come on Andy we know you are a big DD fan. Even if you go home and watch it with all the shades down


----------



## andyparm (Jan 28, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Come on Andy we know you are a big DD fan. Even if you go home and watch it with all the shades down



I'm not ashamed Killer!! I close the shades to keep the glare off the TV. Better viewing!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2014)

andyparm said:


> I'm not ashamed Killer!! I close the shades to keep the glare off the TV. Better viewing!



Thats a good one


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Most folks here have never seen that  kind of duck I am holding much less killed one. That is a sea duck AKA known as a black scoter. To bad you missed the hunt  you would have killed some to. We did kill a bunch more and no body had face paint.



That duck you are holding is a common scoter aka black scoter. That is not a surf scoter..........


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 28, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Seems like every year there is a thread about face paint. Duck Dynasty started face painting??!! That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard!! My dad would paint our faces up AND tell us to keep our heads down when my brother and I got started. That was 20+ years ago!! I do prefer a mask because I don't like being cold but if I happen to forget the mask you better believe that cold mud will be smeared liberally on my face. Opening morning this year my two hunting partners made me mud my face...the mud was a little chilly...
> 
> A mask does fog up my glasses and get in the way of my call. Like I said, I like to stay as warm as possible so I deal with it. I guess if I was more manly I would just paint my face...
> 
> Never seen people until very recently with painted faces you say?? Sounds like a bunch of Duck Dynasty newbies on this forum to me......





Always gonna be "that guy"


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> That duck you are holding is a common scoter aka black scoter. That is not a surf scoter..........


 Ok its a sea duck I call them all surf scoters. You know I dont know anything about ducks. All I kill are trash ducks. It is a scoter what do I know. I can not tell the difference between a  ringer and blue bill. All I know is you should have been with me to help me to keep me straight.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 28, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This is the best reason I have seen so far in this thread to wear face paint.



Thanks Killer.  Its the truth though.  Do what you can to get the best result I say.  Well I never really say it that way.  But you get the point.


----------



## dstrick (Jan 28, 2014)

After Saturday I'm a face paint guy. Mask pulled around by collar and covered my eyes.


----------



## Burkett (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate to even wear my face paint nowadays since duck dynasty has came out, just due to the fact that everyone thinks I am a "duck dynasty" automatically. When I started duck hunting ten years ago I wore face paint and never wore gloves. I absolutely can not stand something on my face or hands while I hunt.


----------



## Mmlock (Jan 30, 2014)

hrstille said:


> Guys its hunting. Everybody has their own style or approach to hunting. Everybody who hunts has things they like and dislike. If a man wants to paint his face thats his choice. If a man likes a facemask also his choice. Its personal preference. Do what works for you cause all these people stating their opinion won't be in the blind with you.



I guess I just don't understand why anyone cares whether anyone else wears face paint or what kind of cooler/sunglasses/coat anyone else has? I don't get it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 30, 2014)

Mmlock said:


> I guess I just don't understand why anyone cares whether anyone else wears face paint or what kind of cooler/sunglasses/coat anyone else has? I don't get it.



You sir, are not "that guy"  be proud.  Its a very good thing


----------



## FowlReaper11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Burkett said:


> I hate to even wear my face paint nowadays since duck dynasty has came out, just due to the fact that everyone thinks I am a "duck dynasty" automatically. When I started duck hunting ten years ago I wore face paint and never wore gloves. I absolutely can not stand something on my face or hands while I hunt.



Same here man. And I wore face paint long before the "duck dynasty days" for the same reason. I can't stand trying to call or shoot a shotgun with a mask on. I will occasionally wear a facemask but it blocks my peripheral vision and I find myself having to turn my head more when trying to look at ducks. I also find myself not putting my face down on the gun when I shoot if I wear one. All that is eliminated by smearing a little black or brown paint on my face and serves the same purpose. I do however, keep wipes in the truck and remove it immediately after the hunt.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 31, 2014)

FowlReaper11 said:


> Same here man. And I wore face paint long before the "duck dynasty days" for the same reason. I can't stand trying to call or shoot a shotgun with a mask on. I will occasionally wear a facemask but it blocks my peripheral vision and I find myself having to turn my head more when trying to look at ducks. I also find myself not putting my face down on the gun when I shoot if I wear one. All that is eliminated by smearing a little black or brown paint on my face and serves the same purpose. I do however, keep wipes in the truck and remove it immediately after the hunt.



Those ones my wife has for makeup?  

They work, but I will not tell any one of you how I know they work.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2014)

Old Savannah puff mud works best. Knocks the shin offer your face and it aint grease. Real duck hunters use mud.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you folks wear lip stick to?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Do you folks wear lip stick to?



Come on killer. That is just getting into peoples personal life style choices.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 2, 2014)

And no, I don't use the lip stick myself


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> And no, I don't use the lip stick myself


Sure you dont. Man I will take your word for it.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Sure you dont. Man I will take your word for it.



Not to say I have not ended up with some lipstick on my mouth before...  But it was more of a transfer kind of thing.  I used to get to ladies in a past life.  You know, before the wife came along.  The love of my life that is.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

Lipstick will keep the birds from flaring. That is good advice A drake jacket in the makeup section


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 2, 2014)

IF you shop the right stores,  you can get good deals on Drake and makeup "combo" packs.  Some share with the wife.  Some keep it all for themselves.  Easy to pick them out in the crowd though


----------

